# No gloves for Frank Schleck in LBL



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Why would a pro rider race without gloves? The downside is so big, considering how often the peloton goes boom. You eat it going 30 mph, and you hands are handburger. I can understand one of us riding without gloves, but a guy who's livelihood relies on them being on their bike 20+ hours a week? Maybe it's more common than I realize, but it makes no sense to me.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

sometimes people don't feel like wearing gloves, simple as that


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

twinkles said:


> Why would a pro rider race without gloves? The downside is so big, considering how often the peloton goes boom. You eat it going 30 mph, and you hands are handburger. I can understand one of us riding without gloves, but a guy who's livelihood relies on them being on their bike 20+ hours a week? Maybe it's more common than I realize, but it makes no sense to me.


Very timely question, this was asked on VeloNews just weeks ago:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...-why-white-tape-why-no-gloves-and-more_167777


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Most of the time a rider crashes it seems they are trained to slide on thier back our side and save their limbs from injury. I would say that they don't really need them if they don't stick there hands out to break a fall, and it seems as if most of the time they don't have time to do that anyway. I don't ride with gloves because they make my hands all hot and sweaty and I can't stand that. I don't even ride MTB with gloves.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I think just don't like the feel answer is the correct one. I hated gloves and still ride with out them alot but I never race with out them any more after sliding out in a crit and ripping my hand to shreds whic was a real problem for using a mouse or track ball at work. After that I race all crits in full finger gloves and road races in regular or even full fingerd gloves tho it did take me awhile to find ones that worked well for me. My hands have been saved injury in later crashes because of it.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I also saw guys in Paris Roubaix with no gloves... hey you gotta keep in mind these are mostly 20-something kids who, if you see their off-the-bike pix, are a lot of fashion victims.

I bet the biggest reason for no glove is "it looks cool"


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I also saw guys in Paris Roubaix with no gloves... hey you gotta keep in mind these are mostly 20-something kids who, if you see their off-the-bike pix, are a lot of fashion victims.
> 
> I bet the biggest reason for no glove is "it looks cool"


I doubt it - lots of people hate how they feel myself included, Im still not a huge fan but final found some that fit me well and I only wear them for protection and not for padding.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yea. I usually only use them to keep my hands warm in the cooler weather. In the summer I rarely wear them. Haven't found a pr that I like (well, I did, but they kept wearing out ).


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I wear full fingered gloves year round...but that's just me.

However, I can see why some don't like to use gloves unless they are custom made. Gloves are not very adjustable from one hand to the next and are generically sized. If the glove doesn't fit really well it can cut off blood circulation to your fingers making them go numb...or get cold in cooler weather (I know because it happens to me).

Given the amount of hours they spend in the saddle and how much they brake on some of the downhills, the last thing they want are numb or tired hands from the gloves they are wearing....so some choose to go without any gloves and hope they don't crash in the process.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I dunno guys... if your gloves are cutting off circulation, you might want to try the next larger size... I've never had that problem in decades of various mail order and LBS gloves.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I dunno guys... if your gloves are cutting off circulation, you might want to try the next larger size... I've never had that problem in decades of various mail order and LBS gloves.



And when the next larger size dosn't fit well and gathers under my plams causing irritation? You see not everyone hands are the same some people are either not bothered by gloves that fit loose or tight are happen to have hands that fit well in gloves, I don't. I had to try lots of different gloves til I found some that worked for me. Ill fitting gloves irritate the hell out me so if they fit poorly I don't wear em.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> I dunno guys... if your gloves are cutting off circulation, you might want to try the next larger size... I've never had that problem in decades of various mail order and LBS gloves.


The problem is...I have very big palms and shorter fingers. So I have to go with larger sized gloves, but then the lengths of the gloves are too long. My fingers will push into the gloves and the ends (where the palm/fingers interface) gets pushed into the skin, thus cutting off circulation...same happens with fingerless gloves.

Add into the fact that I have a fused left thumb joint at the palm and it doesn't help matters.

I have to adjust my gloves (i.e. pull the finger portion of the gloves) multiple times per ride. Some times it bothers me more than others...probably when I'm spending a lot of time descending so more weight is on my hands than when climbing or riding on the flats.

In the end...I can understand why some pro's go without gloves. There are multiple reason, but they have them for not doing so and I would guess it's not because it's fashionable.


----------



## Icculus (Mar 14, 2007)

I like wearing gloves while on the bike. It gives me a place to wipe my snot. I think it is about time to throw those things in the wash today.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Out of respect for those riding around me I think it's a good idea to wear gloves. It's one thing to crash by yourself but entirely another issue when you cause a crash and take down other riders around you. Gloves help maintain a better grip on the hoods/bar when sweating or in wet conditions.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wear full-fingered gloves dating back to my skateboarding days in the '70's.

Sliding on my hands too many times have taught me well. Yeah; the 'cool' factor died after I got tired of grinding off layers of skin on my palms and fingers :rolleyes5: :lol: !


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

My problem with gloves with that they usually have "fat" palm sections. Hate that mushy feeling when out of the saddle and on the hoods. I only slap them on for longer descents.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*many riders*

prefer getting full feedback from the cobbles, wearing gloves takes them out of contact with what is going on below them


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

This has never been a problem for me. Ever. (And I sweat A LOT)


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I race with gloves that have no padding, just pittards leather that gets grippy as I sweat. 

I had one wreck where I fractured my wrist and the entire stitched palm of the glove was ripped out down to the the wrist strap. If I hadn't been wearing that glove it would have been worst. Besides I work in a hospital lab, wounds on my hands even though I wear nitrile gloves is an invite for Hep C.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Examine this photo carefully and note the placement order of riders with, and without gloves.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

The best pr of gloves I ever had were full-finger, non-padded gloves. I wore them untill they completely wore out. I haven't been able to find suitable replacements yet. Had some gel C-dale gloves that I actually liked but they wore out inside 1-2 months. Got tired of taking them back and having them replaced. It'll be no gloves until I find something I like.....


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> Examine this photo carefully and note the placement order of riders with, and without gloves.


Totally pointless but thanks for the photo.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Examine this photo carefully and note the placement order of riders with, and without gloves.


so people wearing gloves pick their nose?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

32and3cross said:


> Totally pointless but thanks for the photo.


Actually Frank (no gloves) finished 2nd, and Andy (gloves) finished 3rd, despite how the photolens makes it seem. So at least in Schleck family no-gloves seem to produce better results.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Kram said:


> The best pr of gloves I ever had were full-finger, non-padded gloves. I wore them untill they completely wore out. I haven't been able to find suitable replacements yet. Had some gel C-dale gloves that I actually liked but they wore out inside 1-2 months. Got tired of taking them back and having them replaced. It'll be no gloves until I find something I like.....



my current long fingers are some Fox racing; they came with a huge gel pad bump in exactly the wrong place, so I cut it out and now they fit the description above.


/ edit - these look good: http://www.hucknroll.com/nema-breather-glove


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I ride without gloves a lot of the time - especially when climbing - but I just picked up a pair of Castelli Rosso Corsos...










...they're pretty sweet.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm a full finger glove guy year round. I prefer non padded. I have a decent pair of Specialized and Pearls that I like.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> I wear full fingered gloves year round...but that's just me.


Same here. Kind of the last hangover from the days when I mountain biked more than road. But I still like them and don't feel any worse in them on even the hotest days.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

They do look good, and the price is right, although when it's warm I wouldn't want full finger....


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Kram said:


> They do look good, and the price is right, although when it's warm I wouldn't want full finger....



It's really not that bad. You'd be surprised. Just get something with good air flow on the backs of your hands. Maybe it's a mountain biker thingy?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I wear full finger gloves during crit races, but other than that my hands go naked. I've always found them uncomfortable.


----------

